# Leaky gas keeps worsening



## Adeno7 (Mar 8, 2019)

Hey everyone..

I've LG for more than 10 years and every year it gets worse despite my experience and knowledge about my problem!
And despite the fact that I'm living mmore social life than before..

For those who don't know where the smell comes from?
It comes from anus 
Due to anorectal porblems and bacterial overgrowth or any intestinal problem that cause flats and excessive gasses.. so when u visit a doctor try not to ignore eithrer of them..

Anyone who wants to chat send me a message here or on my mail..

I live in Iraq btw maybe somone close I hope ☹


----------

